# flow restrictor



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hello there , i am in the works or getting my 2 stage ro unit into a 3 stage unit i recently just purchsased a di add on unit . i just received my new membrane and flow restrictor , my question is where the hek do i install the flow restrictor , and should i install a ro flush kit , can someone please show me where these are suppose to go i think the flush kit should go before the membrane and from what i have been reading i would install the flow restrictor in the line below the valve . i do not have the flush kit yet was gonna build it at work when i got a chance too would appreciate any info thanks 
thanks 
tom


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Take off the wasteline and pop the flow restrictor in the tubing. IIRC, those units have a check valve in the waste fitting. I don't know if it acts like a flow restrictor.

W/auto flush kits, the wasteline after the RO membrane should split in to two lines and then back to a "T" fitting where one line has an on/off valve.

On the line that runs directly to the "T" fitting, the flow restrictor goes on that line.

HTH


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

ok , so the idea of the flow restrictor is to reduce the amount of waste water 
, with the flush kit is the idea to bypas the membrane i cant find a pic to show me where its suppose to go . sorry for asking so many questions


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The flush kit hooks up in line w/the drain/wasteline.

For the RO membrane to do it's work, there has to be "back pressure" created by the flow restrictor on the waste line. The flush is just that, no back pressure and the fast flow flushes out "crap" that has built up around the membrane.

HTH


----------

